# One For Diver---Man sues Allegan Co.(Michigan) after alleged jail beating



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is how they roll. How about the haircuts and uniforms
Man sues Allegan Co. after alleged jail beating

http://woodtv.com/2015/04/30/allegan-co-sued-over-alleged-jail-assault/

http://www.hollandsentinel.com/article/20150430/NEWS/150439896/1998/NEWS

related
http://wtvbam.com/news/articles/2015/apr/30/allegan-co-sheriffs-dept-sued-by-one-time-jail-inmate/
http://www.topix.com/wire/county/allegan-mi


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Those would be the jack booted thugs that give all GOOD LE, tarnished image and bad name.

Throw out those ROTTEN apples LE


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

From the picture, I'd say the guy is looking at several hundred thousand dollars of maxofacial surgery.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Life will not be any better for crippled inside the true *** pea brain after equalization. Bible says as they served so they will get, so god better hurry up if he means it, because we will lead the other pea brains to sacrifice the "best!" Bulls because in real life no one wants to live with that. They are like the blacks. You simply put down a boyscout manual and a pile of poop and watch 
(I suppose in "freedom" we will just save time and poison the poop, whilst putting maps in the scout book boys with "raisings" can see.)
But yeah. Mr rape and murder will be sport and they can't just "change clothes" and wash it off either. Like they stink of it now they will then too - 5 minutes
Ahahahaha! Nature, if it wasn't enough there's humans in it too!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Life will not be any better for crippled inside the true *** pea brain after equalization. Bible says as they served don't hey will get, so god better hurry up if he means it because we will lead the other pea brains to sacrifice the "best!" Bulls because in real life no one wants to live with that. They are like the blacks. You simply put down a boyscout manual and a pile of poop and watch
> (I suppose in "freedom" we will just save time and poison the poop, whilst putting maps in the scout book boys with "raisings" can see.)
> But yeah. Mr rape and murder will be sport and they can't just "change clothes" and wash it off either. Like they stink of it now they will then too - 5 minutes
> Ahahahaha! Nature, if it wasn't enough there's humans in it too!


Oddapple, we have got to get together for a drink sometime.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Only boyscout and tall man allowed. Already have to stay inside because tired of waiting.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

knee strikes to the head...All the correctional training that I have had that would be deadly force and yet the C/O is still working.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Life will not be any better for crippled inside the true *** pea brain after equalization. Bible says as they served so they will get, so god better hurry up if he means it, because we will lead the other pea brains to sacrifice the "best!" Bulls because in real life no one wants to live with that. They are like the blacks. You simply put down a boyscout manual and a pile of poop and watch
> (I suppose in "freedom" we will just save time and poison the poop, whilst putting maps in the scout book boys with "raisings" can see.)
> But yeah. Mr rape and murder will be sport and they can't just "change clothes" and wash it off either. Like they stink of it now they will then too - 5 minutes
> Ahahahaha! Nature, if it wasn't enough there's humans in it too!


Gesundheit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Oddapple, we have got to get together for a drink sometime.


You mean he will make sense after a few drinks? I like Odd but sometimes I have no earthly idea what he says.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> You mean he will make sense after a few drinks? I like Odd but sometimes I have no earthly idea what he says.


I feel like at this point playing that game with you might just be viewed as unkind. I mean by somebody it might actually matter what they say.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What is the attorney talking about? Why else would the deputy have kneed the guy in the face a couple times? Was the deputy suffering from some sort of slow twitch that only appears to be controlled? How else could that not have been in the attempt to cause injury or threaten immediate battery?

Here is video tape evidence, yet the thug in uniform is still in a position of being in charge of inmates? I am at a loss.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kahfka - they want to create an African authoritarian culture. They might?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> You mean he will make sense after a few drinks? I like Odd but sometimes I have no earthly idea what he says.


Woman: "Do you know what you are saying?"

Groucho: " It's sure not what I'm thinking!"


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> What is the attorney talking about? Why else would the deputy have kneed the guy in the face a couple times? Was the deputy suffering from some sort of slow twitch that only appears to be controlled? How else could that not have been in the attempt to cause injury or threaten immediate battery?
> 
> Here is video tape evidence, yet the thug in uniform is still in a position of being in charge of inmates? I am at a loss.


So what do you think will happen next? My bet is they settle some money on the guy but still keep an obviously unfit man on the job, and that's what all this discussion is about.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Kahfka - they want to create an African authoritarian culture. They might?


This is The White Bible Belt.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> This is The White Bible Belt.


Which goes to my point that the real issue isn't racial, regardless of what Al Sharpton thinks. The issue is the failure to remove unfit LEOS from their jobs.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Diver said:


> Which goes to my point that the real issue isn't racial, regardless of what Al Sharpton thinks. The issue is the failure to remove unfit LEOS from their jobs.


You would be surprised how often "teach them a lesson" use of force happens. Not just use of force but false behavior write ups when an inmate pisses you off in a correctional setting.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> You would be surprised how often "teach them a lesson" use of force happens. Not just use of force but false behavior write ups when an inmate pisses you off in a correctional setting.


I assume you mean the "you" as people in general. Seeing how cops on the street treat people who have committed no crime, I would not be surprised that prisoners are treated worse.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> This is The White Bible Belt.


Unless your from "Area 51"....:-?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes people in general.


----------

